# Where would I put the roosts ?



## Grn910 (May 7, 2021)

I just got 2 chicks & I'm setting up they're new home for when they can go outside. I bought a coop that is 57"x20"x33". Il attach a pic. I don't think there is enough room inside the coop for a ladder like roost but I know they need something to perch on. How would I put a roost inside & what kind? Should I buy the kind that is portable or use 2 x 4's ? This is my first time with chickens. Any ideas or help is greatly appreciated. Thank u.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I see your dilemma, there's two doors on the front.

I would use the 2X4. It might work to do a perch with legs and anchor one leg to the back wall of the coop and still have it stay in place. If not running a screw up from the floor into the other leg might stabilize it.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

My coops are always slightly a work in progress. As much as I have tried to be a chicken psychologist, they always choose different perches, nesting boxes etcetera. Just try to keep things fluid for them and they will let you know what their preferences are.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I’ll take a pic of a couple of our improv perch trees we stuck together, all the chickens love them for the variety. I might can find one. Basically, built a stand with a post with various arms of branches and 2x4s etc. simple but effective. And you can move it out to clean, a plus.


----------

